# wanting to make a better setup



## drewbles (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi.
Basically i have finlux 37inch hd tv in my room, my pc is on a desk bout 3meters away. I download a lot of tv series and most my movies have been ripped to harddrives to save on space.
I pretty much have my pc on all the time. Currently what i do is transfer my film/tv ep onto a harddrive which then i hook upto a sumvision micro via usb. For some reason the sumvision doesnt find the harddrive and can take turning it on and off again for bout 5mins for it to finally work.
What id love to do is be able to play stuff from my pc on the tv.
I have a pc monitor input on the back which ive used before but took me ages to work out how to get a picture on there but then that meant i cudnt have anything on my pc monitor at the time, then there was no sound, the sound would be coming through my pc speakers which sound off cuz of the position they are in and dont want to spend ages finding the switch to other monitor and then move speakers everytime.
Is there a simpler way i can stream movies to my tv without buying more expensive equipment or turning a harddrive into a media player.

thanks in advance.


----------

